

Ask HN: Rate my app: Tracku, geolocation sharing app - angkec

We have just released a big revision for the app Tracku. It shows participating friends' locations on iPhone, and  the ability to share location marks between friends.<p>It has a free version to try out before you buy the paid version. Any suggestions or feature requests?<p>Thank you!<p>The app is at: http://www.trackuapp.com
======
sammcd
Pretty cool app, my only problem is that none of my friends use it yet.

Any chance I could log in to twitter/facebook and you could grab my friends
locations that way?

~~~
angkec
Thanks for the feedback. We will be adding the social features in the next
update.

------
angkec
clickable: <http://www.trackuapp.com>

